# testing motherboard outside of case



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

I heard that it's possible to test if a motherboard will post outside of the case by placing it on a rubber mat (or other non conductive surface), plugging in the power supply, then trying to power on, and listening for beeps. I heard that this is a worthwhile step because it's possible to have a warped case where part of it is touching the motherboard, and causing a short. 

Is this safe? Any online guides out there? 

If it is indeed safe, I guess my biggest hurdle would be learning how to power on the motherboard without plugging in the cable that connects the power button within the case. If such a thing is even possible.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up on a piece of cardboard with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
power on by touching the 2 pins the case button connects to on the m/b with,a small screwdriver for a fraction of a second


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

That sounds easy. How do I turn the motherboard back off?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the same as you turn it on just touch it for about 6secs if it is set to soft off in the bios
if it it set to instant off it will go off as soon as you touch them


----------

